# Ammo



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know where to get some awsome steel balls for your slingshots. I reccommend Lead for hunting, but these are good for target and some hunting applications. Go to http://www.royalsteelballusa.com and tell them it is for slingshots. They have every size you need, but you need to buy them by the pound. Just thought I would share with you guys. Happy hunting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I just ordered 20lb of 3/8 from them and shipped to Australia.

Ouch, shipping is a bit harsh, but at AU$120 for this much ammo, it is still much cheaper than anything I could find locally.

The cheapest price I could get in Oz was $0.08c per ball.

I estimate my delivery from RoyabBall will be approx 2550 rounds.

This would have cost me $204 in Aussie dollars, so all up, still a good deal.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I just ordered 20lb of 3/8 from them and shipped to Australia.
> 
> Ouch, shipping is a bit harsh, but at AU$120 for this much ammo, it is still much cheaper than anything I could find locally.
> 
> ...


You really should buy a mold and start casting your own lead balls. Use a catch box if target fun shooting and you can recast them plus you will be spot on when you use them for hunting.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, agreed.

I have been seriously contemplating a Lee Precision double cavity mold in .440 and a Lee Pro 4-20 melter.

Has anyone else had any experience with these melting pots or molds?

From what I can see they are best featured ones around.

I have been casting my own Minie Ball in .58 for a few years now for my black power rifle with a single mold which is ok, a little slow, but I don't shoot it all that often.

I recently noticed Lee have released a 18 cavity buckshot ( .330 ) mold. How do you think these would go for slingshot ammo? Too light perhaps? 18 in one pour would be nice though.

Maybe I should just cough up and get the Bells of Hythe mold. 16mm is about .62 cal, too heavy for hunting?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I've shot the .31 lead round ball for years and like it a lot. It doesn't carry a lot of nergy due to its small size but the penetration is excellent. I used to kill squirrels and birds with it back in the day. My gang mould makes 8 per pour of this size and I find the giant 13-per very interesting.

The .440 sounds about right if you are serious about shooting lead. My favorite sizes in lead are the .31, .38, .44, and .50 round balls, all of which I pur myself.

I have no experience with the 16mm, though the English crowd has sworn by it for years. Speaking from sheer conjecture, I think it would have a looping trajectory but would hit like a hammer! Hogan's is launching a mould for this around the beginning of the year for about half the price of the Smells of Hype model so I'm holding off and waiting for theirs......I think their stuff is first-rate and want to give them my business.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Yeah, agreed.
> 
> I have been seriously contemplating a Lee Precision double cavity mold in .440 and a Lee Pro 4-20 melter.
> 
> ...


I use both the Lee double cavity mold plus their largest melting pot and both are very good. You should be able to cast 350 balls a hour the mold does block up and can drip. Just hold a needle or pin with a set of pliars to unblock the nipple of the melter pot.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Many guys tell me they don't need or want 15lbs. of ammo. That's the minimum order from Royal. Others tell me they would like to shoot lead but don't want the hassle of making it.

I've got you covered!!! I sell 100ct. bags of 3/8", 1/2" steel, and .32, .36, .44 and .50 cal. lead at reasonable prices!!! In stock and ready to ship most all the time.

Check out my website for all I have to offer!!! I look forward to helping you guys anytime!!!

Perry (A+) Adkisson


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Many guys tell me they don't need or want 15lbs. of ammo. That's the minimum order from Royal. Others tell me they would like to shoot lead but don't want the hassle of making it.
> 
> I've got you covered!!! I sell 100ct. bags of 3/8", 1/2" steel, and .32, .36, .44 and .50 cal. lead at reasonable prices!!! In stock and ready to ship most all the time.
> 
> ...


I can say I bought lead ammo from you. It was great. I have no ambition of melting my own lead. I keep a slingshot and some of this lead shot by my bed .... just in case.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have two Lee molds and a Lee melter. The molds are great and fast. You can place the mold blocks directly on the lead as it's melting and will get perfect casts from the beginning. Follow Lee's instructions about lubrication and mold care.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I keep a slingshot and some of this lead shot by my bed .... just in case.


"I swear officer, I was just doing some indoor target shooting and this numbskull creeped up right between me and my target as I let one rip"

Just remember to place a target on the opposite side of you and the unconscious intruder.

All jokes of course although it is sound thinking for when the zombies come! Maybe you could refill paintballs with garlic juice for the vampires as well!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I keep a slingshot and some of this lead shot by my bed .... just in case.


"I swear officer, I was just doing some indoor target shooting and this numbskull creeped up right between me and my target as I let one rip"

Just remember to place a target on the opposite side of you and the unconscious intruder.

All jokes of course although it is sound thinking for when the zombies come! Maybe you could refill paintballs with garlic juice for the vampires as well!
[/quote]

There have been a lot of home invasions in this area lately. A lead ball through the neck sounds about right if anyone breaks in here. Alternatively I have a shotgun, and a 22 within grasp as well. Not to mention the trusty recurve.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Many guys tell me they don't need or want 15lbs. of ammo. That's the minimum order from Royal. Others tell me they would like to shoot lead but don't want the hassle of making it.
> 
> I've got you covered!!! I sell 100ct. bags of 3/8", 1/2" steel, and .32, .36, .44 and .50 cal. lead at reasonable prices!!! In stock and ready to ship most all the time.
> 
> ...


Perry your .50 cal lead shot is by the far top knotch, very heavy and dense I still have about 2 dozen left they are great. I weighed these on my old weight watchers gram to ounce scale and they weighed 12 grams very nice shot.

If I could ever ween off using stones some day I will take something with these lead shot too... Of course I have shot at doves with your .50 lead balls that were an excess of 40 meters away and at that range the .50 lead with my devil slingshot were hitting just behind the doves in front of the doves. When the water splashed in front of the dove then it flew away, still for instinctive shooting for me anyway that was not bad and thats how well my chains shot these heavier lead shot.









Shooting the 50 cal with this badboy pictured with your .50 lead and awesome ammo pouch


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nico said:


> Many guys tell me they don't need or want 15lbs. of ammo. That's the minimum order from Royal. Others tell me they would like to shoot lead but don't want the hassle of making it.
> 
> I've got you covered!!! I sell 100ct. bags of 3/8", 1/2" steel, and .32, .36, .44 and .50 cal. lead at reasonable prices!!! In stock and ready to ship most all the time.
> 
> ...


Perry your .50 cal lead shot is by the far top knotch, very heavy and dense I still have about 2 dozen left they are great. I weighed these on my old weight watchers gram to ounce scale and they weighed 12 grams very nice shot.

If I could ever ween off using stones some day I will take something with these lead shot too... Of course I have shot at doves with your .50 lead balls that were an excess of 40 meters away and at that range the .50 lead with my devil slingshot were hitting just behind the doves in front of the doves. When the water splashed in front of the dove then it flew away, still for instinctive shooting for me anyway that was not bad and thats how well my chains shot these heavier lead shot.









Shooting the 50 cal with this badboy pictured with your .50 lead and awesome ammo pouch
View attachment 4378

[/quote]








Awesome Nico!! They will put the wallop on just about anything!!! Thanks for the great pic too!!!


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

It is easy enough to split an order with a few guys to defer costs. Also in time it may be handy to have more ammo, not less as the price of steel balls goes up, not down so it is a sound investment!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A+ Slingshots said:


> Many guys tell me they don't need or want 15lbs. of ammo. That's the minimum order from Royal. Others tell me they would like to shoot lead but don't want the hassle of making it.
> 
> I've got you covered!!! I sell 100ct. bags of 3/8", 1/2" steel, and .32, .36, .44 and .50 cal. lead at reasonable prices!!! In stock and ready to ship most all the time.
> 
> ...


Perry your .50 cal lead shot is by the far top knotch, very heavy and dense I still have about 2 dozen left they are great. I weighed these on my old weight watchers gram to ounce scale and they weighed 12 grams very nice shot.

If I could ever ween off using stones some day I will take something with these lead shot too... Of course I have shot at doves with your .50 lead balls that were an excess of 40 meters away and at that range the .50 lead with my devil slingshot were hitting just behind the doves in front of the doves. When the water splashed in front of the dove then it flew away, still for instinctive shooting for me anyway that was not bad and thats how well my chains shot these heavier lead shot.









Shooting the 50 cal with this badboy pictured with your .50 lead and awesome ammo pouch
View attachment 4378

[/quote]








Awesome Nico!! They will put the wallop on just about anything!!! Thanks for the great pic too!!!
[/quote]


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Brewman said:


> Many guys tell me they don't need or want 15lbs. of ammo. That's the minimum order from Royal. Others tell me they would like to shoot lead but don't want the hassle of making it.
> 
> I've got you covered!!! I sell 100ct. bags of 3/8", 1/2" steel, and .32, .36, .44 and .50 cal. lead at reasonable prices!!! In stock and ready to ship most all the time.
> 
> ...


Perry your .50 cal lead shot is by the far top knotch, very heavy and dense I still have about 2 dozen left they are great. I weighed these on my old weight watchers gram to ounce scale and they weighed 12 grams very nice shot.

If I could ever ween off using stones some day I will take something with these lead shot too... Of course I have shot at doves with your .50 lead balls that were an excess of 40 meters away and at that range the .50 lead with my devil slingshot were hitting just behind the doves in front of the doves. When the water splashed in front of the dove then it flew away, still for instinctive shooting for me anyway that was not bad and thats how well my chains shot these heavier lead shot.









Shooting the 50 cal with this badboy pictured with your .50 lead and awesome ammo pouch
View attachment 4378

[/quote]








Awesome Nico!! They will put the wallop on just about anything!!! Thanks for the great pic too!!!
[/quote]
[/quote]

The only steel balls I like are the 14mm steelies they are great and I think weigh something 9.8 to 10 grams really good and shoot well at long distances. And yeah I agree if something could be worked out, we could all benefit a good share of ammo and I'd be using these 14mm steelies if they werent so costly. I think I paid something like $30.00 for 100 thats a high price but I did it in the name of experimentation. Think I'll stick to rocks for now


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nico said:


> Many guys tell me they don't need or want 15lbs. of ammo. That's the minimum order from Royal. Others tell me they would like to shoot lead but don't want the hassle of making it.
> 
> I've got you covered!!! I sell 100ct. bags of 3/8", 1/2" steel, and .32, .36, .44 and .50 cal. lead at reasonable prices!!! In stock and ready to ship most all the time.
> 
> ...


Perry your .50 cal lead shot is by the far top knotch, very heavy and dense I still have about 2 dozen left they are great. I weighed these on my old weight watchers gram to ounce scale and they weighed 12 grams very nice shot.

If I could ever ween off using stones some day I will take something with these lead shot too... Of course I have shot at doves with your .50 lead balls that were an excess of 40 meters away and at that range the .50 lead with my devil slingshot were hitting just behind the doves in front of the doves. When the water splashed in front of the dove then it flew away, still for instinctive shooting for me anyway that was not bad and thats how well my chains shot these heavier lead shot.









Shooting the 50 cal with this badboy pictured with your .50 lead and awesome ammo pouch
View attachment 4378

[/quote]








Awesome Nico!! They will put the wallop on just about anything!!! Thanks for the great pic too!!!
[/quote]
[/quote]

The only steel balls I like are the 14mm steelies they are great and I think weigh something 9.8 to 10 grams really good and shoot well at long distances. And yeah I agree if something could be worked out, we could all benefit a good share of ammo and I'd be using these 14mm steelies if they werent so costly. I think I paid something like $30.00 for 100 thats a high price but I did it in the name of experimentation. Think I'll stick to rocks for now








[/quote]

That's much. Our local "pusher" made me an offer. 1900 14mm steelballs for 55€. Still not cheap.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it 13.75 euro for 475 pcs of 14mm? Thats 11 British pounds lol I can buy here 500 pcs of 8mm for 10 pounds.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe it's cheap







But not as cheap as lead!


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I recently noticed Lee have released a 18 cavity buckshot ( .330 ) mold. How do you think these would go for slingshot ammo? Too light perhaps? 18 in one pour would be nice though.
> 
> Maybe I should just cough up and get the Bells of Hythe mold. 16mm is about .62 cal, too heavy for hunting?


i mainly use 8,6 mm 55 grain lead balls because i can find at e very reasonable price (3500 shots 24 euro). The bigger problems is that this balls use to pass quarry from side to side. It happens that prey have still energy to fly away, and fall dead some meters away.


----------



## Gator7024 (Dec 5, 2010)

Was throwng away an old computer mouse the other day when I decided to take it appart to see what made it tick. Low and behold there was a nice rubber coated ball (likely steel) inside that was just begging to be launched from a slingshot! With the proliferation of laser mice, you will never find too many of these anymore but they make for a heavy "one off" ball that is perfectly round.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Gator7024 said:


> Was throwng away an old computer mouse the other day when I decided to take it appart to see what made it tick. Low and behold there was a nice rubber coated ball (likely steel) inside that was just begging to be launched from a slingshot! With the proliferation of laser mice, you will never find too many of these anymore but they make for a heavy "one off" ball that is perfectly round.


Just today i discovered the same!


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

I know a way everyone can get *FREE* steel ballbearings!!!!!!!!


Frodo said:


> Was throwng away an old computer mouse the other day when I decided to take it appart to see what made it tick. Low and behold there was a nice rubber coated ball (likely steel) inside that was just begging to be launched from a slingshot! With the proliferation of laser mice, you will never find too many of these anymore but they make for a heavy "one off" ball that is perfectly round.


Just today i discovered the same!








[/quote]


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are som ideas http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4837-free-ammo/


Brewman said:


> Was throwng away an old computer mouse the other day when I decided to take it appart to see what made it tick. Low and behold there was a nice rubber coated ball (likely steel) inside that was just begging to be launched from a slingshot! With the proliferation of laser mice, you will never find too many of these anymore but they make for a heavy "one off" ball that is perfectly round.


Just today i discovered the same!








[/quote]
[/quote]


----------

